# Do Fruit Flies Bite?



## shannnak (Dec 14, 2006)

I have got a bunch of bug bites and I can't figure out how I got them. The only bugs I'm in contact with are the wingless fruit flies and crickets that I feed my frogs. Does anyone know if the fruit flies bite?


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Im pretty sure they dont bite. I have never had a bite in the past 7 years. Maybe crickets do? It could even be dust mites. You know the ones that eat your dead skin. I get bites from those cause I think Im allergic. Maybe thats it?


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

it could be misquitos, i've had misqutios fly out of my vivs tons of times. One time one of those HUGE ones flew out and scared the crap out of me! i don't even have a water feature in my viv!


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Probably mites.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

titan501x said:


> it could be misquitos, i've had misqutios fly out of my vivs tons of times. One time one of those HUGE ones flew out and scared the crap out of me! i don't even have a water feature in my viv!


Actually that big mosquito was probably a crane fly....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crane_fly

Bill


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

elmoisfive said:


> Actually that big mosquito was probably a crane fly....
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crane_fly
> 
> Bill


We used to call them "mosquito-eaters" as kids. 

Fruit flies don't bite, and neither do crane flies. If they did, I'd be a skeleton by now. So I'd look elsewhere for the culprits.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

yup, thats it! scared the hell outs me!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Do you have other animals? Sounds like fleas...


----------



## shannnak (Dec 14, 2006)

It's not fleas. The cats are on Advantage and when I brushed them with a flea comb no debris came up. Plus, my fiance doesn't have any bites. I suppose it's possible the insects are at work or something.

What are these mites people are talking about? Are there mites in the fruit fly culture or somehow in the tanks?


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Maybe an allergy of some sort?


----------



## shannnak (Dec 14, 2006)

Possibly, or nervous hives? Now that I know it's not the insects I feed the frogs, I'll go to the doctor.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I`m allergic to crickets, but still feed and breed them. I sneeze like hell and my nose runs when I clean them. when they jump on my arm I get red itchy bumps. AND THEY DO BITE! Ive been awoke a couple times in the night from an adult biting my toe when I lived close to my animals. 
could be spiders too.


----------



## shannnak (Dec 14, 2006)

How do you combat the cricket allergy?

My two fire bellies eat the crickets. Do you have a suggestion for something else about the size of a two week old cricket that I could feed them?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Blatta Lateralis would be my suggestion.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I just deal w/ it.


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

Ive gotten small bites on my hands before after working in a viv for awhile. I am not sure if the viv critters were the cause or not, but I have gotten them on my hands.

Troy


----------

